# Aufwand und Kosten einer Webseite



## AnkeBegin (15. Jun 2015)

Hallo 
ich hab eine brilliante Erweiterung zu einer Seite, die ich benutze. Ihr kennt das bestimmt auch manchmal denkt man sich einfach "genau das fehlt hier noch" und fängt an sich zu überlegen, ob man sowas nicht besser hinkriegt 

Es geht um folgende Seite: feierabend-verkehr.com

Kann sich mal ein HTML Experte dazu äußern was so eine Seite für einen Aufwand zum programmieren macht und welche Kosten dabei zuschlagen könnten?
Ich habe nicht viel Geld würde aber schon einiges investieren(~800€). Firmen werden bestimmt um einiges mehr verlangen. Wo kann ich also mit meinem Budget solche Programmierer finden, die mir sowas realisieren könnten???

Viele Grüße

Anke


----------



## Thallius (15. Jun 2015)

Netter Versuch


----------



## Tobse (15. Jun 2015)

Wenn du einen guten Programmierer willst bekommst du für 800€ maximal 15-20% von dem was du brauchst, dann ist Schicht im Schacht.

Nehmen wir folgendes an: Du lieferst das Konzept und alle nötigen Funktionalitäten, wohl durdacht und ohne Logikgfehler. Dann kostet so etwas alles in allem (Design/Layout, Umsetzung des Layouts, Umsetzung der Funktionen) etwa einen Kleinwagen (bei einer Agentur mit sehr professionellen Leuten vielleicht auch 2).
Damit du dann dort aber die nötige Anzahl an Usern hast geht nochmal seeeeeehhr viel Geld für Werbung drauf. Wenn dann genügend User auf deiner Seite sind, damit sich die Benutzung für einen User "lohnt", kommen laufende Kosten (Server-Miete, Wartung, Pflege, Weiterentwicklung) von mehreren 100€ im Monat auf dich zu.


----------



## AnkeBegin (15. Jun 2015)

@Thallius ?

@Tobse
Das mit dem Server war mir klar 
Ich rede nur von der Erstellung. Die Wartung an sich kann man ja auch vernachlässigen oder was soll am Code denn kaputt gehen ?
Das Konzept steht ja. Man muss doch nur die Seite kopieren und meine (2 kleinen) Wünsche hinzufügen. Einiges kann man sich ja bestimmt auch abschauen. Eine Agentur/Firma will ich nicht einschalten, das wird den Rahmen sprengen, das ist ja immer so.

Wo finde ich private/selbstständige Leute dafür?

PS: Deine Antwort war hilfreich, danke.


----------



## strußi (15. Jun 2015)

mit wartung ist auch sicherheit und pflege der Daten gemeint


----------



## Thallius (15. Jun 2015)

Wenn du kopierst wirst du angezeigt. Wie sinnvoll...

Es muss also ein komplett neues Design erstellt werden. Alle Grafiken neu etc... Ich würde sagen das sind ca. 10 PT für einen Designer, also rund 5-7000 Euro. Dann nochmal ca. 6 PT für die Umsetzung durch einen guten Programmierer. Also nochmal ca. 4-6000 Euro.
Dann hast du noch keinen einzigen User....


----------



## Tobse (15. Jun 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> mit wartung ist auch sicherheit und pflege der Daten gemeint



Richtig. Code zu schreiben, der seine Daten 100%ig selbst verwaltet ist so gut wie unmöglich. Man muss quasi "hinterherputzen". Einige "Fehler" lassen sich auch erst nach längerer Laufzeit erkennen und müssen durch sorgfältige Analyse von Logfiles und dem Datenbestand erkannt und behoben werden. Das ist bei einem System, welches von vielen Nutzern gleichzeitig benutzt wird durchaus Zeitaufwändig.
Zumal du bei so einem "Portal" ja auch Menschliche Moderatoren brauchst, die Faker etc. wieder rausschmeissen => Lohnkosten.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen das sind ca. 10 PT für einen Designer, also rund 5-7000 Euro. Dann nochmal ca. 6 PT für die Umsetzung durch einen guten Programmierer. Also nochmal ca. 4-6000 Euro.


Man kann fertige Designs kaufen und anpassen. Und mit dem richtigen Framework dauert die Umsetzung auch nicht soooo lange. Aber das macht den Kohl nicht fett; wie gesagt, mindestens ein Kleinwagen.


----------



## strußi (16. Jun 2015)

selbst große portale haben probleme, das ist richtig peinlich


----------

